# What did you get your valentines ??



## Jake007 (Feb 14, 2012)

So just asking what every one got there Valentin be there wife/husband snake/lizard Gf or Bf  .

I'll start it off with took my wife out to dinner


----------



## Erebos (Feb 14, 2012)

hahahaha i dont see mine untill thursday so i cant say on here coz she might see it


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife bought me a pair of hatchies water pythons. Best thing is she hates snakes and still got them for me.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 14, 2012)

I made the monumental mistake of getting married on Valentines Day....... and then getting divorced (very close to Valentines Day) lol. So I'm the Ebenezer Scrooge of Valentines. 
My partner of nearly 15 yrs had the good sense to ask me out on the 15th of Feb, so this is our anniversary. We'll see what tomorrow brings.......


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2012)

Pffft Valentines day. If you show your partner you love them every day you don't need to go out and buy presents on one specific date to prove it


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 14, 2012)

Seeing's how I am my favorite person I got myself a trio of jungle pythons.

Happy V-day Me!

I always get myself just what I want.


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yer I think it's a good enough reason to go out for dinner before we have our new born


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 14, 2012)

I got her a real mushy card.
later, we will go to the local for a meal.

Oh yeah, we got married on Mothers day.
stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Bedella (Feb 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHA happy mothers day mum - here i got you a daughter in law 

Im cooking my BF a roast beef with roast veggies and yorkshire puddings with lemon pudding dessert  v'day is a good day to induldge hehe


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bedella said:


> HAHAHAHA happy mothers day mum - here i got you a daughter in law
> 
> Im cooking my BF a roast beef with roast veggies and yorkshire puddings with lemon pudding dessert  v'day is a good day to induldge hehe



After ya done that could ya just pop around with us left overs haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought myself a woma- Hubby doesnt believe in valentines day (all american rubbish) but im sure he'll believe in the new lingerie i also bought myself!


----------



## starr9 (Feb 14, 2012)

We will be watching some DVD's and chilling!


----------



## Megzz (Feb 14, 2012)

I got him Foxtel which he has wanted since he first moved in.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Feb 14, 2012)

day off from work today and i get ups to see a BIG pile of dishes with a note attached "happy valantines"
another note on the dishwashing liquid "haha"
well played wife..............now for payback...................


dishes done!!!! 1 single rose bought!!! now the hard part, not say anything!!!

well played me............lol


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got lots and lots of nothing lol. I never get anything  maybe I should just buy myself something lol


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 14, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> I got lots and lots of nothing lol. I never get anything  maybe I should just buy myself something lol



Buy yourself a python and say seeing's how it was left up to you to buy your own pressie that's what you got.

Bet he'll lift his game next V-day so you don't go out and buy another reptile.:evil::lol:


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm I would love a Pygmy python. That would be a lovely present lol


----------



## Erebos (Feb 14, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> Hmm I would love a Pygmy python. That would be a lovely present lol



Hahahah I said the same thing but sadly she couldn't find any but hey I have found some now so I'm cheering. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

Bedella said:


> HAHAHAHA happy mothers day mum - here i got you a daughter in law
> 
> Im cooking my BF a roast beef with roast veggies and yorkshire puddings with lemon pudding dessert  v'day is a good day to induldge hehe



Like the sound of your dinner....can I come too. LOL


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2012)

br3nton said:


> hahahaha i dont see mine untill thursday so i cant say on here coz she might see it



Ohhh...really? I have the same problem...what a coincidence? ;P 
Yours is awesome though...if I do say so myself hahaha.
I did try with the pygmies with no luck lol...but it's still awesome! 


Aw Sax! don't be like that! Valentine's day gives me an excuse to buy a super random gift without looking looney! And you can love them and show it every other day but still indulge in some cliche fun


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

We've never bothered about Valentine's Day because my birthday is two days before and both my husbands...1st and 2nd...have never bothered about it.....I've been happy because I get prezzies on my birthday, so Valentine's doesn't matter to me either.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing no one will love me lol


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Nothing no one will love me lol




I love you babykins......


----------



## PMyers (Feb 14, 2012)

An engagement ring, the weekend at Christmas Creek, and dinner tonight. Oh, and a personalised hallmark card that didn't arrive.



br3nton said:


> Hahahah I said the same thing but sadly she couldn't find any but hey I have found some now so I'm cheering.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Good to see you finally found some, Br3nton. They are awesome little buggers


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2012)

PMyers said:


> An engagement ring, the weekend at Christmas Creek, and dinner tonight. Oh, and a personalised hallmark card that didn't arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you finally found some, Br3nton. They are awesome little buggers



Congratulations to you both!


use moonpig for personalized cards...personally I find their range better, and I've never had a problem. They're fantastic.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on your engagement PMyers!


----------



## MontePython (Feb 14, 2012)

Got myself 3 centrals and a pair of new waders, gave the wifey a kiss. I'm a bastard. But hey she got the goods for the first 5 years of our marriage and all through the courting stage.


----------



## viciousred (Feb 14, 2012)

I got 3 snakes  a joint birthday/valentines day present. Trying to talk him into another one  anyone got bredli hatchlings


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 14, 2012)

sounds like every one will be doing something lil to nite


----------



## snake79 (Feb 14, 2012)

hahahahahaha oh that's sweet bazza

I'm giving my wifey $540 to spend on jewellry but it's ok she's gettin me a new pair of oakleys


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 14, 2012)

we bought each other an incubator <3


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 14, 2012)

Seein I'm a single fella I thought it best to buy myself another pair of Northern Adders. Heaps better than stinky roses and fattening chocolate. Might even take myself out to the local and have a few. Pics to come later.


----------



## Webless (Feb 14, 2012)

saximus said:


> Pffft Valentines day. If you show your partner you love them every day you don't need to go out and buy presents on one specific date to prove it



Myself and my Partner agree 10000%


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2012)

im taking a girl out on back of my bike for a night picnic with candles and a selection of goodies to eat,and wine. Also it happens to be a good herping spot,so i get to ride,herp,have something nice to eat and get in the good books at same time  I also bought her a single rose and a card


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute Rob! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 14, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> we bought each other an incubator <3




love it :d


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im taking a girl out on back of my bike for a night picnic with candles and a selection of goodies to eat,and wine. Also it happens to be a good herping spot,so i get to ride,herp,have something nice to eat and get in the good books at same time  I also bought her a single rose and a card



You old romantic you.... how cute !!! :lol:


----------



## Megzz (Feb 14, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im taking a girl out on back of my bike for a night picnic with candles and a selection of goodies to eat,and wine. Also it happens to be a good herping spot,so i get to ride,herp,have something nice to eat and get in the good books at same time  I also bought her a single rose and a card


I would melt if a guy did that for me! You'll be getting some for sure.


----------



## mungus (Feb 14, 2012)

I proposed to my wife on Valentines day 18 years ago, so its a special day for both of us.
Its extra special now as her mum passed away in the early hours of the this morning............
Her mum was full off love for her daughter, so its fitting she passed on such a love filled day.
R.I.P Mumma.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

sorry to hear of your wife and your's loss Mungus


----------



## JasonL (Feb 14, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im taking a girl out on back of my bike for a night picnic with candles and a selection of goodies to eat,and wine. Also it happens to be a good herping spot,so i get to ride,herp,have something nice to eat and get in the good books at same time  I also bought her a single rose and a card



Mate, if your taking a girl out, forget the herp thing for one night, even if she likes them, it does not matter... unless of course she asks to go herping, then if she does, marry her asap.

I got all my girls the same thing, six sheets of fresh newspaper and a bowl of clean water.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

mungus said:


> I proposed to my wife on Valentines day 18 years ago, so its a special day for both of us.
> Its extra special now as her mum passed away in the early hours of the this morning............
> Her mum was full off love for her daughter, so its fitting she passed on such a love filled day.
> R.I.P Mumma.



Very very sorry to hear of your mother-in-laws passing....but she sounds like she was a wonderful lady...and so full of love, this day as you said....will always have an extra special dimension of love for both of you.

My mum died on my hubby's birthday in 2008...July 26th, and it was our wedding anniversary on the 27th...the day we arranged her funeral. At first I didn't know how to feel about the anniversaries, but now we celebrate because mum adored my hubby and she would want us to be happy.

Many hugs to you and your wife. xxx Annie


----------



## MissBree (Feb 14, 2012)

My boyfriend got me to clean the bathroom while he had a nap, does that count?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 14, 2012)

MissBree said:


> My boyfriend got me to clean the bathroom while he had a nap, does that count?



You are a very lucky lady.... lucky he let you off cleaning the kitchen as well


----------



## Sinners121 (Feb 14, 2012)

i got a bear grylls gerber perang  i win


----------



## miley_take (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine got me the typical chocolate, jewellry and a plush orca (I love whales) but the best by far was after the beach walk and junk food dinner he found me a wild carpet <3 that's why I love him lol


----------



## jacks-pythons (Feb 14, 2012)

in my opinion, valentines day is a croc of [email protected]#t. if u love someone y dont u show them every day?? y wait for one stupid day a year. buying flowers or taking them out just because u want to is alot more appreciated and shows u care. i never do valentines day regardless. i let my parner know when we started going out as well. all bases covered


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 14, 2012)

i dont have a valentines :-(

so i bought myself a new tub of handcream and a box of tissues


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought my wife a White Gold Ring with a Diamond in it , She bought me Guitar Hero and cooked the most awesome Surf & Turf for me for dinner.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 14, 2012)

I give my wife a large piece of meat.




Marinated in red wine and garlic, and served with roast carrots, sweet potato and kipfler potato.


----------



## GlennB (Feb 15, 2012)

My mrs and I brought a MacBook pro each and


----------



## K3nny (Feb 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i dont have a valentines :-(
> 
> so i bought myself a new tub of handcream and a box of tissues



let the marathon begin?


----------



## Erebos (Feb 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i dont have a valentines :-(
> 
> so i bought myself a new tub of handcream and a box of tissues



Gold


Cheers Brenton


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 15, 2012)

I got my misses a White gold ring. With 3 emeralds.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 15, 2012)

KREPS2011 said:


> I got my misses a White gold ring. With 3 emeralds.
> 
> Cheers
> Kyle



Next time, I'd prefer yellow gold with rubies thanks.


----------



## Pamahu (Feb 15, 2012)

This year i got a sweet pile of nothing...
Hubby is away on deployment and of course totally forgot.
It was our daughters birthday (so she got all the presents)

But i guess i did get something.. My class 2 licence in the mail the day before 
Then was told i'm not aloud to purchase anymore animals until i can move on some of the ones i have....


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 15, 2012)

I got a new massive nerf gun, 6pack of beer, socks and chocolate plus a card that sings wild thing.. Lol im taking her out sat night because she had to work so i only got 45mins on the beach with her but on sat we are going to the shooting range to shoot 4 different types of guns then to the cinema then to the lofty summit resturant... Im so pumped. 

I rekon a bit of romance on valentines is awesome.. I show her every day how special she is but on valentines everyone is doing it so its nice to walk down the beach and see everyone all coupled up and enjoying a kiss and cuddle.


----------



## humba_jumba (Feb 15, 2012)

I didn't have a Valentine so I brought myself a diamond python... She is gorgeous and comes home today...


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 16, 2012)

Now I've finally got too tell him!

These:

One progress photo, a complete photo, and then progress of the other


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Did you paint/draw these vampstoro? They are gorgeous!


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 16, 2012)

That is awesome!!! Did you draw those yourself? 


I got my wife a giant teddy bear to cuddle when I'm away and a card, then we went out for dinner. 

She pre ordered street fighter x tekken for me! 
Next year for valentines day she'll let me play it lol!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 16, 2012)

awwww there are so many romantic guys out there!!

I am spoiling hubby this weekend. I have organised a baby sitter and we are going to spend some time alone, go out and have dinner without the interruptions of a 3 yr old, and then come home and watch movies and then have a sleep in on sunday morning, followed by bacon and eggs in bed! Cant remember the last time i had him all to myself


----------



## SperO (Feb 16, 2012)

Girls constantly talk about how unromantic their guys are and they have to basically tell them straight out what they want/when they want it. So they complain that their guys are not "thoughtful" enough

this is why I dont understand why on Valentines day its considered romantic. The entire WORLD is telling you when to appreciate your loved one. This is the opposite of thoughful & romantic to me.

I bet all you valentines supporters own Iphones too


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 16, 2012)

What??


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd be abit scared if I got funeral insurance for valentines day


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 16, 2012)

ok i found a shop to day Build your own bear .. i wish i found it befor v day cause its so cute u can build your own bear from putting the stuffing in to makeing it make noise to putting cloths on it  was so cool so we did it for our baby girl we are haveing


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> ok i found a shop to day Build your own bear .. i wish i found it befor v day cause its so cute u can build your own bear from putting the stuffing in to makeing it make noise to putting cloths on it  was so cool so we did it for our baby girl we are haveing




WE have one of those shops, my daughter has a lamb with a pink harley shirt and skirt that says I love you in my voice!! best shops ever!


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words!
I didn't draw them (i wish!) 
But I am happy to PM anyone who wants to know details  


Here is the dog, Harley, finished,
And with the snake.


















Haha Jake they're cute! It's what I got given, a super cute Navy Teddy! You'll have to get her one next year! 






Sorry if any of these photos are too large, I'm on my phone and can't resize!


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 18, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> I didn't draw them (i wish!)
> But I am happy to PM anyone who wants to know details
> 
> ...




Yer it's kinda fun to go in and stuff ya own bear hahahha yer I saw that one very nice


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 18, 2012)

I only got my partner flowers and a teddy bear, was hard to even give her that seeing she was in labour with our first baby, so at 11:04pm on 14/02/2012 my partner after a 21hour labour and then an emergency c section my baby girl hunta-lee was boring weighing 8.8 (3.8kgs) and 52cm long and is the most precious beautiful present neither of us could ask for. (sorry still rather really excited and happy and so so proud of the both of them)


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 18, 2012)

sk17zn said:


> I only got my partner flowers and a teddy bear, was hard to even give her that seeing she was in labour with our first baby, so at 11:04pm on 14/02/2012 my partner after a 21hour labour and then an emergency c section my baby girl hunta-lee was boring weighing 8.8 (3.8kgs) and 52cm long and is the most precious beautiful present neither of us could ask for. (sorry still rather really excited and happy and so so proud of the both of them)




Well done mate  great for both of you hope everything went well


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the MSG mate  they are still in hospital due to some slight complications but both are happy and healthy so that's all I care about. Will be good to get them both home though, fingers crossed hopefully today


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 18, 2012)

congrats sk17zn! Thats the best present anyone could ask for! Welcome to the world f never ending dirty nappies and sleepless nights!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 18, 2012)

1.6m teddy bear, Lots of Darrel Lee chocolates and rose ( in morning while i dropped off at school then i went tafe ) then picked her up went and bought us movie tickets to the vow then back to hers : D


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 18, 2012)

sk17zn said:


> I only got my partner flowers and a teddy bear, was hard to even give her that seeing she was in labour with our first baby, so at 11:04pm on 14/02/2012 my partner after a 21hour labour and then an emergency c section my baby girl hunta-lee was boring weighing 8.8 (3.8kgs) and 52cm long and is the most precious beautiful present neither of us could ask for. (sorry still rather really excited and happy and so so proud of the both of them)



Aww what a beautiful valentines day present for you both. Nothing more special then the first time u hold your little baby. 
I was born on my mums birthday, I think I'm a pretty good present lol


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, the nappies are already going through thick and fast lol but I don't mind, we just got cleared to go home so that's the biggest relief ever, now to get home and start our new adventure.
Ally I'm sure your mum was thrilled to have such a great birthday present, I loved my valentines present


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats Sk17zn,


In response to the original question, I have bought my girlfriend nothing as yet this year, we've been together for perhaps 3 valentines days thus far and I've been away for all of them due to work, so she doesn't even get the opportunity to see me on the day :?


though I did get some roses sent to her last year :lol:


----------

